# Hypo mojave?



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

How do i make a hypo mojave. can i get some details please?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

T1NOR3PT1L35 said:


> How do i make a hypo mojave. can i get some details please?


Easiest way is to breed a mojave to a ghost female, breed a male het back to mom or breed the siblings together, these would give you the chance super mojave, mojave, mojave het ghost, mojave ghost, het ghosts


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

jnr said:


> Easiest way is to breed a mojave to a ghost female, breed a male het back to mom or breed the siblings together, these would give you the chance super mojave, mojave, mojave het ghost, mojave ghost, het ghosts


If you bred Mojave het siblings together you'd also have a chance of Super Mojave Ghosts and Super Mojave het Ghosts: victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

markhill said:


> If you bred Mojave het siblings together you'd also have a chance of Super Mojave Ghosts and Super Mojave het Ghosts: victory:


Hahaha..meant to add among others lol! :2thumb:

Scratch head..How would you know if you had a super mojave ghost..must be a hard one as the leucy is white, would it have a different pattern in the white?


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

when you say ghost? do you mean orange ghost? or is that the only type of good, don't know many recessives. What would the first gen give me if i bre mojave to ghost? would they all be het ghosts?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

T1NOR3PT1L35 said:


> What would the first gen give me if i bre mojave to ghost? would they all be het ghosts?


yep, and half the clutch 'should' be mojo hets...


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

can i use an orange ghost?


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

any ghost as far as i know. orange, blonde and green are the 3 phases yes?
i would advocate a mojo het ghost to either a ghost or another het, get it in one breeding as opposed to 2 generations worth.


----------



## T1NOR3PT1L35 (Apr 28, 2009)

because i have to breed a het for the second generation does it matter if it is a normal het or a mojave het? I'm guessing mojave might give me better odds?


----------

